# Cold and shaded new shingles not laying down



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

As long as no dust or debris blows underneath before they seal there really isn't a problem. If you are that concerned and want to take the time I guess you could go up with a small torch or hand welder and heat them but I don't recommend it. If you can safely heat the attic space under it they will lay down also.


----------



## A-Btr-Roof (Dec 6, 2010)

*cold and shaded shingles not laying down*

Thanks for the suggestion.
Did the torch thing. Very time consuming and had to replace a couple. Had ridgevents installed so heating the attic doesnt seem as effective and how is this accomplished? Created some wavy patterns from heating and sealing bottom of shingles. Isn't there another way to heat an 'area' of shingles like a 'blanket-type' heating pad or using a heater? It's the customers' wife who wants it perfect even though I explained it to both of them. Eventually they will soften and flatten all the way but now its start of winter and every sunny day that goes by, the front is shaded everytime and she thinks the job is bad. Final payment is due in a week and I have a feeling I'll lose the promised referrals and have a tough time for payment on time unless its all flat.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't know much about heating roof shingles but it seems like a heat gun like they use for removing paint would be easier to control and less damaging to asphalt shingles than a torch.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

You asked for possible ways to make them lay down. As I said, those are possible ways but I don't recommend doing anything. The way you describe it, if this is the only concern they have it sounds like your customer is just being unreasonable. Best of luck


----------



## MrConcepts (Nov 30, 2010)

Getting shingles to lay down in 30 degree temp like it is 75 degrees is nearly impossible!

I would contact your shingle supplier or local shingle rep and see if they could talk to your customer. It always helps to hear unwanted facts from a 3rd party.


----------

